# *New* Nissin DI700 Air + Air commander



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2015)

Nissin had updated their Di700 with RF capabilities, when will Canon do the same with their ageing 430ex II. Here are links to Press release and other coverage from the phoblographer. 

http://www.nissindigital.com/2015/02/press-release---nas--nissin-air-system-air-1-di700a.html

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/02/24/nissin-di700a-air-flash-radio-controlled-canon-nikon-sony/


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is the link to pdf which contains all the details including price:

http://www.nissindigital.com/files/nissin_press_release_di700aair1_e.pdf

one great thing is that it will be available as combo and will be priced below $300 for both.


----------

